

Why Gentrification can be a Good Thing - drone
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3026000/asides/why-gentrification-can-be-a-good-thing

======
sharemywin
The problem is that's not what gentrification means. The article is about the
opposite of gentrification. Here's my problem with all "trickle down"
theories. If they worked in any kind of meaningful way there wouldn't be
anything to argue about. If poverty and other kinds of financially based
social problems could be voluntarily eliminated they would have been already.

